# In need of advice tonight



## youngmama (Dec 30, 2015)

Long story short, my parents whom I ran away from 7 years ago (abuse, was put into foster home 'till I turned 18) are coming to visit. I have seen them several times during these 7 years, but of course the relationship is still on eggshells.

My question is what can I do with them during the day before my husband gets off work? Difficult factors:
-It's below zero out, so we need to stay indoors. 
-I'm 5 months pregnant & also have a 1 year old
-They are all overweight & don't like walking a ton.
-my 16-year old younger sister is emo, & hates doing family activities

With all those factors in mind, & knowing the awkward situation that I am in.... help! What can we do for 8 hours while my husband is gone??



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hm.... 

Go to museums and lunch

Go to a movie

Or have a movie marathon at your place, pop up lots of popcorn and watch for hours... make them very engaging movies so no one has to talk to anyone... or at least no much.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Not have them over? I'd say your husband should be there at a minimum.


----------

